# Coated vs uncoated lawn seed



## jrepp44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Why/when would you use coated vs uncoated seed? The seed I am looking at is $14.99 per lb coated and $24.99 per lb raw, which is the better value?


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

I've never had any problem with regular seed IF-

The soil was prepped properly
The seed was applied properly
Mulch was applied properly
It was watered properly.

Just my experience.


----------



## Troy32 (Dec 8, 2012)

Uncoated. More seed for less money. As downunder said... you should have no need for a coating if you prep correctly. If you do not prep correctly the coating is not going to make up for it.


----------

